# Finnex Planted plus to replace t5ho?



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have both the GLO and Planted+. Subjectively, I feel you will be losing a bit of light, especially at depth and width. I do like Planted+, especially the ability to mess with spectrum and intensity.

You can always buy 1 first and go from there.

v3


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thats true.. i raised the T5 up to lower the light.. how ever sitting on the couch i see the bright bulb and it drives me nuts.. So i'm thinking a LED planted plus or ray2 on the rim will be much nicer.. I don't mind less light since the tank is established..just as long as none of the plants don't suffer.. slower growth is welcome!

would a 120 degree led be enough to light 18" of depth and 18-20" downwards" deep ?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

shift said:


> would a 120 degree led be enough to light 18" of depth and 18-20" downwards" deep ?


I have one at ~18" height , sitting right on the rim, and it's looking good, even to me. The 18" spread might be an issue. That's, imho, is the primary reason people going double fixtures.

v3


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks OVT.. i ordered one.. we will see when it shows up.. if needed i can always get a second later on


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmm if i do need a second.. Would you go for another planted plus or do a monster ray or one of the random "enhancing" ones


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I personally would go for the same one as with Planted+ you can do your own "enchanting' (lol @ sp) and you can use the same remote and a single ramp timer (I think).

v3


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

It would depend on your goals for the tank. To add some perspective, adding a second like fixture effectively doubles the intensity overall. Diversifying with a Monster Ray, the tank would be offered a quality of light in different kelvin. In my experience, i run a RAY II and Monster Ray paired over 3 separate tanks and appreciate the combination very much.

The practical benefit seen with the Monster ray was that my cardinals, endlers and red plants stood out where before they would not with a single lamp.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Planted+ uses RGB LEDs - change your intensity and spectrum to your needs.

v3


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Hmmm. Well I am adding 24 cardinals and 2 rummys on a few days! The eta for the light is next Friday. Can't wait to get it


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

In the FWIW department: The bulbs that are lost when they use the red bulbs are fairly good for plants as they do use most spectrums of light at least some. But the red ones that will replace those are exactly in one of the main spectrums which plant use.
So as far as the plant use is concerned, the Planted + should be better for them.
But the bulbs which were taken out do have more visible spectrum than what replaced then. So people think the light is not as good, plant wise cause they see less light than before. But I'm also saying look at a PAR chart for the Ray II before you do a double
on it. The PAR meters don't read the red spectrum so they don't have a PAR rating on that light, but as far as the plants go it should be equal to the Ray II or better.

BTW: Almost forgot. Look on You Tube for "how to make hills" in the aquascaping section. You don't just pile up gravel and it will stay like that.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

So I got my planted plus and will defiantly need a second fixture to make up make up for the t5.. LEDs just do t have the spread. Question is which one?

Ray2. Planted plus or monster ray?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay. I kind of like my tank not as blinding as it was with the t5. The planted tank is a nice brightness for a big tank.. If it's further forward the back plants don't get a ton of light and are some what shadowed. So it's down to planted+ or monster ray to add more light. What so you guys think would be best?

I could just center and leave the one planted plus. It would just mea. The amazon sword, lotus, hygro gets less light which could be a good thing to slow it down. Only real issue is the DHG and bajaxia (or what ever it's called) not getting higher light


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

Well two planted+ did the trick


----------



## Jeffreynmandy (Mar 13, 2014)

That ls a nice looking tank. I have a 20 gallon tall. Do you think one 24" planted plus would be enough light to give similar growth as yours?


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

What's the depth of your tank?


----------



## Jeffreynmandy (Mar 13, 2014)

shift said:


> What's the depth of your tank?




It's 16" tall. Thanks for any help.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

How wide and fAr back


----------



## Jeffreynmandy (Mar 13, 2014)

shift said:


> How wide and fAr back



16" tall, 24" wide across front, and 12" on side


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

One would probably work well. If you want high light then do ray2 if you want medium do planted plus


----------



## Jeffreynmandy (Mar 13, 2014)

shift said:


> One would probably work well. If you want high light then do ray2 if you want medium do planted plus



That's exactly what I was thinking. But it's reassuring to hear it from someone with experience. Especially before spending the money on one. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

No prob! I'm up to a fugeray, 3 planted plus and a ray2. Only really missing the monster ray and I would have the whole family


----------



## GAT (Oct 24, 2011)

@Shift, do you think planted plus will be able to grow red plants or plants like ludwiga? I am torn between ray2 or planted plus.


----------



## jrman83 (Nov 22, 2010)

Planted + would be great for a 20g and should allow you to grow most things. I love mine on my 20g.

Here it is. Nothing special. One of my shrimp tanks, but you can see how the light looks. This was taken the day I got the fixture. Plants have taken off since.









I can post an updated pic later if you want.


----------



## llayz (Feb 21, 2014)

hmm I am currently in ur situation and this thread helped me a lot.. But still a bit unsure.. According to shift at your depth you would get high with ray 2 and medium with another planted+. I am trying to grow glosso and I understand you need high light.. I currently have a planted+ with a depth of 18" another planted+ would take me to med? and a ray 2 would take me to high? just asking cause my depth is deeper.


----------



## shift (Jan 7, 2013)

You don't need super high light for glosso I would do a second planed plus or a single ray 2


----------



## Calbears (Mar 1, 2014)

OVT said:


> Planted+ uses RGB LEDs - change your intensity and spectrum to your needs.
> 
> v3


How would one do this?


----------



## Calbears (Mar 1, 2014)

OVT said:


> I personally would go for the same one as with Planted+ you can do your own "enchanting' (lol @ sp) and you can use the same remote and a single ramp timer (I think).
> 
> v3


Which ramp timer would you suggest for a finnex fixture?


----------

